
Ask HN: Tax tips for Soft. Eng. making more than 250k in Washington/redmond? - throwawayR89
I recently started a new position in the Redmond area with a total compensation (base+bonus+shares) a little more than 250k. I am new to the US and Washington state.<p>To the people making around the same what are you advice in term of optimizing the amount the taxes i will be paying ?
Any books,blog,article or general advice is welcome
======
dman
1\. Buy a house on mortgage.

2\. Have children.

